# DIY Arrow Cresting Machine...



## Connor

After seeing all of the great ideas here at AT for home built cresters I jumped in and made my own. Total cost to me was $11.00. Here's what it consists of:

- 3 speed stand up fan motor and switch (discarded as scrap)
- misc. 10-32 and 1/4" fasteners, nuts and washers
- 1/4" aluminim brackets (discarded as scrap metal)
- felt
- 1/4" x 5" steel flat bar
- 1/8" x 1" x 1" aluminum L bar










The motor and switch were salvaged from a local sawmill which was discarded after the base was destroyed by an employee backed into the fan with an electric power jack, mangling it unrecognizable. The oscilating hardware was removed and motor and fan checked out 100% 

I have the Bohning arrow chuck on order which should be here anytime now. Even with the rubber tube set-up, I can spin an arrow or bare shaft as smooth as butter with no wobble! I'm a very happy guy! I tried using the arrow support with two small bearings for the shaft to ride on, but had the shaft "tapping" slightly on the bearings. I then tried the felt cradles I am using now and ALL "tapping" and vibration was eliminated. For me, the felt wins hands down!


----------



## duda

Man that thing is beautiful! I wish there was a special forum for homemade gadgets because some guys make great machines and they get burried and lost in time. I also wish I was as good with my hands as some people here too.


----------



## Connor

Thank you for the kind words, I appreciate it. I wish there was a DIY sub forum also! I took ALOT of searching and ready to get to this point, it would be nice to find the material easier with a sub forum. Especially since my next project is an arrow saw. Started that one this morning.....


----------



## ecm

Very, very nice. I built mine out of an old singer sewing machine motor and dimmer switch.


----------



## Connor

ecm said:


> Very, very nice. I built mine out of an old singer sewing machine motor and dimmer switch.


Wow! Coming from you that is a HUGE compliment! I have an extensive photo library of the arrows that you have crested for visual reference! :77: Both yourself and Michigander have posted so much eye candy in this forum that it takes up all of my time! Seriously, youself and Michigander were my inspiration for getting started! Hope you don't mind if I pick your brain from time to time? :confused3:


Connor


----------



## ecm

Connor, no problem at all, and I am flattered, thanks. I'd be more than happy to help you out any way I can. Heck, my cell number is even in my sig.:wink:


----------



## Connor

INCREDIBLE! Thank you very much! Finished the crester last night and been toying with it ever since and thought that put a smile on my face. Having your experience at my fingertips is icing on the cake! Woo Hoo!


----------



## ecm

Now you just need to build a dip tank with a lid and a holder so you can dip a dozen arrows at a time:darkbeer:


----------



## Connor

Funny you should mention that!...  I have plans for aluminum dip tube such as this one:










I have already built the 12 arrow holder in the same photo, using rubber gasket sandwiched between 3/16 ranger board. My question is, how do I cap the tube to save the lacquer? Do you have any pictures of your tubes you can share? Any ideas?

Thanks again!


----------



## ecm

Well, that picture is the exact setup I have. It has a cap similar to a small coffee can lid.


----------



## Connor

Can you tell me the O.D. of the aluminum tubing on your tube? I am having these welded for me at work on Monday (2 aluminum tubes) and want to be sure I'm using the correct O.D. aluminum tubing. I'll do some heavy duty searching for a plastic lid.


----------



## ecm

My tanks are at the shop. I can't tell you right off what they are for sure.


----------



## Connor

No problem Eric. I measured my arrow holders and the furthest distance on the O.D. when the holders are loaded are 2-1/4" I was going to use a 2-1/2" or 3" I.D. aluminum tube. Thought I'd post picture of my arrow holders and drip tubes when assembled. Don't know if I should add them to this thread, or start a new..... I'm thinking maybe add it to this thread so anyone else interested in cresting arrows will find the info here when doing a search?.....


----------



## ecm

My tank is about a 3" I know.

One thing I'll say from my experience. The chuck from Bohning wore out rather quickly. Of course I have used it for dozens of arrows. Now I am now using the tubing like you have in the pic above.


----------



## Connor

Thank you for the info! I wasn't aware the Bohning would wear so quickly. I did order a spare, but if the tubing works well for you also, I think I'll stay with it also. One thing for sure... it is WAY inexpensive as opposed to the Bohning!  

I made one more arrow holder tonight. Think tomorrows project is going to be the wooden rack to hold the lot...










I'm handy with woodworking also, so I don't think it would take me very long at all to do.

Do you have a good source for shaft plugs? I haven't been lucky enough yet to find these locally.....


----------



## ecm

The silicone dip'n plugs from Bohning work great.

http://store.bohning.com/products/1660.xml?cat=1140


----------



## duda

Their was an diy arrow cutter posted on this site about two weeks ago. I cant find it but i will keep trying. I am amazed at the craftsmanship of the people on this site.


----------



## wooky

Connor said:


> No problem Eric. I measured my arrow holders and the furthest distance on the O.D. when the holders are loaded are 2-1/4" I was going to use a 2-1/2" or 3" I.D. aluminum tube. Thought I'd post picture of my arrow holders and drip tubes when assembled. Don't know if I should add them to this thread, or start a new..... I'm thinking maybe add it to this thread so anyone else interested in cresting arrows will find the info here when doing a search?.....




Hey Connnor, wooky here you should have told me you were building this? I have built a few of them. The cap you are looking for, I used a piece of pvc pipe with a thin plastic cap that fits inside of it.

Nice work on what you have done by the way!!:wink:

Need a string jig? I am going to build some of those as there are some fellas on here interested. I put a post in the arrow and string thread.

Wook


----------



## duda

found it!!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=201870&highlight=homemade

page 1 post 22 homemade arrow saw
page 1 post 19 homemade lighted nock

Im sure there is more their I just dont wanna look thru 20 million pages.


----------



## Connor

Hi Wooky!  Thanks for the tip with the cap! I was thinking of modifying the top of the aluminum tube with a pvc style cap if I can't find a plastic lid to fit the tube as is. Might work out great! 

Your string jig... AWESOME! I'd love to make my own strings, but Susanne is watching my hobbies to make sure I don't put too many irons in the fire again! LOL We gave up hang gliding this summer and are selling our wings to buy kayaks... Time to spend our summer with the kids, slingin' arrows and kayaking our area.  I can't wait to see the pics of your string jig, I just might have to convince myy wife that string making just "goes" with the rest of archery. 



Hi again Dudu!  Thank you for posting those links. I've seen them before during my extensive searching. You're not kidding... the talent at this site is INCREDIBLE! This is the best place for gaining knowledge required to start different projects and hobbies! The arrow saw I have in mind will use a high RPM rotary tool motor and measuring fixture similar to the link you posted. I'm going to incorperate (somehow) an arrow squareing fixture.


----------



## Connor

Here are pics of my arrow holder solution. These work GREAT! As Eric stated, being able to dip a dozen arrows at a time will be great. I have 3 of these holders now, that 3 dozen at a time. 




























I'll post pictures of the finished rack and dip tubes when completed. 

I encourage anyone to use this thread to add pictures of their own cresting/dipping set ups. It would be great to have this info in an easy to find thread.


----------



## Connor

Back again.  I now have 3 arrow holders to dip a dozen arrows at once.  I just need to drill the holes in the top of each threaded rod to allow hanging the holders...










Rack is nearly complete also. I need only stain the top rail and finish sand and assemble the rack. Will have it complete tonight and post more pictures.


----------



## Connor

Rack assembled.  A few more small cut-outs and a few hooks to go, but assembled just the same.


----------



## Connor

Here's a quick peek at the bakers' rack(s) I had to complete for my lovely wife before moving ahead on the rest of my arrow building equipment... Oh, yeah, a picture of my Oneida Stealh as well!


----------



## homemadetools

Just a note that we featured Connor's excellent arrow cresting machine in today's HomemadeTools.net newsletter, fully credited to Connor and ArcheryTalk.com of course. I don't have enough posts to link to it, but there's an online newsletter copy you can view without signing up.

We actually have 21 homemade tools from ArcheryTalk.com listed on our site. Here they all are:

homemadetools.net/sites/archerytalk.com

Great site, and a great source of homemade tools. I hope we've been able to send you lots of visitors.


----------

